# طرق تصنيع رزن الكيد



## mimfarahat (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجوا ممن لديه الخبرة في تصنيع الرزن الكيد المستخدم في صناعة البويات ان يقدم لنا شرح تفصيلي لعملية التصنيع
وأرجوا لو كان هناك كتاب الكتروني خاص بالموضوع أن يتم رفعة لتعم الفائده
وأخص هذا الطلب لأستاذنا العزيز chemical eng

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## chemist eg (6 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الكريم
ماذا تريد ان تعرف بالضبط حتى استطيع ان اوفرلك الاجابة التى تريدها باذن الله 
والله الموفق الى كل خير


----------



## mimfarahat (7 أغسطس 2010)

chemist eg قال:


> الاخ الكريم
> ماذا تريد ان تعرف بالضبط حتى استطيع ان اوفرلك الاجابة التى تريدها باذن الله
> والله الموفق الى كل خير


 
أخي الكريم

أشكرك على اهتمامك بالموضوع - وأرغب في معرفة انواع الرزن الكيد وطرق التصنيع لكل نوع وكذلك خصائصة ومواصفاته وتأثير داخل تركيبة الدهان - بإختصار ارغب في معرفة كل شئ عنه

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## chemist eg (7 أغسطس 2010)

mimfarahat قال:


> أخي الكريم
> 
> أشكرك على اهتمامك بالموضوع - وأرغب في معرفة انواع الرزن الكيد وطرق التصنيع لكل نوع وكذلك خصائصة ومواصفاته وتأثير داخل تركيبة الدهان - بإختصار ارغب في معرفة كل شئ عنه
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


الاخ الكريم 
اما بخصوص الانواع فهناك انواع كثيرة فمثلا منها:-
1-long 
2-short
3- meduim
4 -uerthenated
وهما اكثر النواع انتشارا ويتحدد خصائص ومواصفات كل نوع على حسب طول السلسلة او بمعنى اخر بحساب نسبة الزيت الداخل فى التركيبة 
يعنى long يدخل فى صناعة اللاكية اللامع والمط
و shortيدخل فى صناعة السيلر الخاص بالاخشاب
وmeduimيدخل فى صناعة البايمر 
وuerthenatedيدخل فى صناعة الورنيش الخاص بالاخشاب 

هذا والله الموفق الى كل خير


----------



## chemicaleng (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ الفاضل هذة احد مشاركاتى فى المنتدى نقلتها لك قد تفيدك وسأحاول البحث عن غيرها عن نفس الموضوع لاعتقادى انى قد سبق لى الرد على سؤال مماثل 
اخى الكريم فى ملخص سريع سأحاول تعربف كل نوع منهم واعتقد ان المقصود هو الالكيد :
يتكون الالكيد عامه من ثلاث مواد رئيسيه هى :
- الزيت : زيت نباتى مثل الصويا او الكتان او دوار الشمس او الخروع او .... او الاحماض الدهنية لاحد هذة الزيوت 
- كحول متعدد : كحول ثلاثى الهيدروكيل او خماسى 
- حمض عضوى متعدد : اشهر الانواع هو حمض الفتاليك ويستخدم على صوره انهيدريد الحمض 
تختلف نسبه الزيت فى الالكيد من نوع لاخر وهى التى تحدد مسماة كما يلى والنسبه ليس لها حدود واضحه ولكن هى تقريبيه :
- نسبه الزيت من 25 الى حوالى 40 % يكون ريزين الالكيد القصير ويكون غير جفوف ( يستخدم كملدن لبعض الانواع الاخرى ) او جفوف ويستخدم غالبا للدهانات التى تطبق بطريقة البخ حيث ان هذة الانواع غالبا ما تأتى فى مذيب سريع التطاير وبالتالى لا تصلح للدهان بالفرشاه او الرول 
- نسبه الزيت من 40 الى 54 % يكون ريزين الالكيد المتوسط وهى اكبر مجموعه من الالكيدات من الممكن تطويعها لمنتجات مختلفه 
نسبة الزيت حول ال 60 % الالكيد الطويل ( البطىء ) وهو الذى ينتج منه البويات المنزليه العاديه 

ويلاحظ انه من الممكن ان تجرى الكثير من التعديلات على الالكيد خلال انتاجه لنوجهه لمنتج معين مثل الالكيد المنخفض الحموضه مثلا لانتاج الدهانات التى تحتوى على صباغات معدنية ( الومنيوم ) والهدف من اكسده الالمونيوم حتى لا يتغير لون الدهان ويميل للسواد بالوقت .
ارجوا ان تكون المعلومات كافية ولو هناك مذيد من الاستفسارات ارجوا طلبها 
الله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
وجدت هذا الموضوع فى المنتدى 
وحدة انتاج الكيد ريزن 
وهذا رابطه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t194349.html
يمكنك قرائته ويمكن ان نكمل النقاش لو هناك اى اضافات تريدها 
الله الموفق


----------



## mimfarahat (18 أغسطس 2010)

اتوجه بعميق الشكر للزملاء الاعزاء chemist eg واستاذي chemicaleng واسئل الله ان يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mimfarahat (18 أغسطس 2010)

أنا قرأت الموضوع الخاص بارزن الكيد وهو جميل جداً وأرجوا لو هناك كتاب الكتروني يشرح تفصيليا كيمياء الرزن الكيد وانواعة وطرق تصنيعة واختباراته ستكون الفائدة عظيمة


----------



## chemicaleng (21 أغسطس 2010)

mimfarahat قال:


> أنا قرأت الموضوع الخاص بارزن الكيد وهو جميل جداً وأرجوا لو هناك كتاب الكتروني يشرح تفصيليا كيمياء الرزن الكيد وانواعة وطرق تصنيعة واختباراته ستكون الفائدة عظيمة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
لو اردت اى معلومات اضافية عن جزئية محددة فأسئلها وستجد الرد منى او من الزملاء انشاء الله وان عثرت على كتاب مفيد سوف احمله لك انشاءالله 
وما اود لفت انتباهك له ان صناعة الالكيد هى من الصناعات التى تعتمد على التجريب الى حد كبير ( التجريب على كميات صغيرة فى مفاعل مخبرى ) وذلك لاختلاف درجة نقاوة الخامات من مصدر لاخر كما ان متابعة سير التفاعل هو من الامور المهمة جدا ويختلف سير التفاعل من مفاعل لاخر حيث يعتمد بشدة على هندسة المفاعل والملحقات لذلك يتم تتبع سير العملية بدقة ( فى المرات الاولى على الاقل ) حتى يتم الوصول لخط سير مميز لنوع المنتج على هذا المفاعل. 
الله الموفق


----------



## mimfarahat (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا استاذي الكريم chemical eng


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ايهاب غازى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر خاص الى الاخ الكريم chemical eng على كل مجهوداته بالمنتدى فعند كل سؤال محير لانجد افضل منه لناخذ من علمه نفحات زاده الله منها ونفع به كل طالب علم ومعرفة


----------



## اشرررف (28 مارس 2012)

الاخ العزيز *chemicaleng
*ارجو منك اعطائي طريقة تصنيع الالكيد الطويل بواسطة استخدام البنتا و الجلسرين و الفيثاليك 
حيث ان الالكيد المطلوب في دول افريقيا يتطلب هذا النوع من الالكيد 
شكرا مقدما علي المساعدة 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## اشرررف (28 مارس 2012)

الاخ العزيز *chemicaleng
ارجو منك اعطائي طريقة تصنيع الالكيد الطويل بواسطة استخدام البنتا و الجلسرين و الفيثاليك 
حيث ان الالكيد المطلوب في دول افريقيا يتطلب هذا النوع من الالكيد 
شكرا مقدما علي المساعدة 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

*


----------



## reenoo (13 فبراير 2013)

الموضوع كله جاامد جداا بس يا ريت لو كتاب يتكلم عن كمياء الالكيدات يبقي تمام قوي


----------



## ashashash (26 مايو 2013)

اشكرك ا اخي الكريم علي هذه المعلومات القيمة ولو وجد عندك كتاب في هذا الموضوع اكون شاكر
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

